
Show HN: Subaligner – Re-sync and align out-of-sync subtitles to your video - icer2020
https://github.com/baxtree/subaligner
======
icer2020
Subtitles can be out of sync due to a variety of causes including latency
introduced by Speech-To-Text on live streams or manual rectification within
the post-production process. Subaligner provides a one-stop solution on
automatic subtitle alignment based on Deep Neural Network and Forced
Alignment.

------
tsukikage
How close to correct do the inputs need to be?

Can it cope with subtitles that are correctly ordered but all have a timestamp
of 0, or timestamps one frame apart?

~~~
icer2020
Hi, tsukikage,

It works more effectively on subtitle segments with initial inaccurate
timecodes and gaps (non-speech) in between. The scenario you described is
equivalent to when you have a sequence of words with no associated timecodes.
Subaligner is not implemented for tacking this problem but it has incorporated
forced alignment at the second aligning stage. This feature is experimental
and only for English atm but feel free to give it a go. There is a nice
summary of forced-alignment tools if you only have a sequence of words as the
input: [https://github.com/pettarin/forced-alignment-
tools](https://github.com/pettarin/forced-alignment-tools)

